# Lobdell Horizontal Spring Seat on '36 CWC Roadster on Ebay Sun night 8pm est.



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 19, 2018)

Guys,

 I had many offers including a couple that said they would beat any offers. Trying to make it as fair as possible. Listiing on Ebay sunday night.

 I appreciate so much all the help I got. Including education! I will scour my area and will put things up exclusively on thecabe.com. But this one here...

 I am going to pedal my 1938 Schwinn D97XE as well. Just not this weekend...


 



If I could spell.... Lobdell Horizontal... Wow


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 22, 2018)

Reminder!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 22, 2018)

Post the link please


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 22, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Post the link please




I don't think there is a link yet. Says he's posting it Sunday night at 8 pm.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Try key words "extra crispy"!


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 22, 2018)

www.ebay.com/itm/323216361544?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Good Luck!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 22, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 22, 2018)

Like it! Fresh out of the river.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2018)

*1936 Cleveland Welding Bicycle, Lobdell Horizontal Spring Seat w/wear tab holes.*
*Seller information*
nickalmour (568 )
100% Positive feedback
Time left:6d 22h Sunday, 5:00PM
Starting bid: US $500.00
[ 0 bids ]
Enter US $500.00 or more 
5 watchers
Located in United States
Shipping:$110.00 Standard Shipping 
Item location: Caledonia, Michigan, United States
Ships to:  United States


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 22, 2018)

Now if that was on top of a Schwinn double bar roadster...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Personally I question how restorable that seat really is. The pitting does not lend itself to show quality work. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 23, 2018)

I have to agree with Shawn. The ravishes of time have not been kind to this seat. It looks like all the chassis pieces would have to be replaced.


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey, thanks fellas! Lol.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 23, 2018)

Don’t get them wrong Mike, it’s a great seat, but if you’ve ever seen one that was really crusty that someone restored without replacing springs and parts it just looks weird.


----------



## slick (Apr 23, 2018)

I say separate the seat from that bike. I see $250 for the seat for a crusty rider as is. I actually have a home for that seat as rusty as it is. And $200 for the Bike to somebody who wants a beach bike. Or a klunker build.


----------



## kreika (Apr 23, 2018)

I think what everyone’s saying is you need a good core, to be able to restore. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 23, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Don’t get them wrong Mike, it’s a great seat, but if you’ve ever seen one that was really crusty that someone restored without replacing springs and parts it just looks weird.




Oh no I don't care. I know that several people are interested. AND the boys are not wrong. And everytime there is a comment it thows it back up there in view!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 23, 2018)

It's a great seat, of course price depends on condition, like in everything else.


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2018)

I throw $250 at it. For the seat.  Anybody any higher? Start the bidding here..


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 29, 2018)

slick said:


> I throw $250 at it. For the seat.  Anybody any higher? Start the bidding here..



 no bidder's you should bid slick I guess your saved your $2.50


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry Slick. It's sold. But I can't mark it sold. Thread tools lets me do nothing.


----------

